# Stanley Tara solid fuel. Any reviews?



## Fifi21 (14 Sep 2013)

Hi,
We are renovating our house and installing a solid fuel stove with back boiler, at the moment we thinking bout going with the Stanley Tara as very small room and only five rads to heat. Has anybody got one? I'm wondering does it really eat fuel to heat rads. How much was it to install? Does the Matt finish look very dirty? Would you recommend it? 
Thanks!


----------



## JohnJay (14 Sep 2013)

I dont know about the Tara, but I have a smaller Oisin (non-boiler) and I know 3 people with the larger Erin and all would swear by them. A wipe of a damp cloth cleans the matt finish, and is probably more rebust than the enamel finish which can be chipped. 

All stoves, large and small, produce a fair bit of ashes though, so be prepared for that!


----------



## Sandals (15 Sep 2013)

JohnJay said:


> A wipe of a damp cloth cleans the matt finish, and is probably more rebust than the enamel finish which can be chipped.



I wish, have a black matt finish, I put it in for the look rather than the few euro savings, never again, have found baby oil works best but messy/time consuming/oil will need to burn off next time lit.

have enamel solid fuel range, while hairline cracks are visible on close inspection, no chips etc,


----------



## JoeRoberts (16 Sep 2013)

Have enamel 3 yrs now, no problems cracks or chips. Looks well, nice and shiny. Just don't put anything sitting on it and need to be careful with the shovel when loading/cleaning.


----------

